# Aquascaping tools



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

As far as quality and price goes what would you guys recomend? I have always used cheap scissors and tweezers.

Any major difference between these

http://cgi.ebay.com/5pc-Aquarium-To...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

and say ADA?

I have seen the ADA stuff and used it but not owned any. In the long run how do you think the above mentioned stuff will hold up compared?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

They look ok. My only concern would be your tank size. 11" is not very long if you have a large tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am not familiar with those.
I have used the cheapest of the cheap and some of the nice ADA stuff.
Scissors wise, nice ones work well cheap ones are hit or miss, but not nearly as sharp as top quality scissors.

Tweezers, I have some cheap ones that I let my kids use, and some mid range and ADA ones.
Needless to say, the ADA poinsettes(sp?) M are my favorite, then the mid range curved tweezers are my next set and I really don't use the others unless I grab them by mistake.

I still have not gotten myself a nice set of ADA scissors, and don't know if I ever will cough up that kind of $$ for them, but they are AWESOME to use. I have found a cheap source for some pretty decent ones cheap. www.azgargens.com 
Normally I wouldn't recommend them and would not advise to purchase fish / shrimp or plants from there, but the scissors have done me no wrong and I think they are a pretty good deal.

I would recommend getting a pair of the ADA tweezers, not TOO overpriced and IMHO they are worth every penny.

Edit: I have only used one pair of ADA scissors, smaller ones, not sure the model and they were very sharp and responsive, but after Reading Jason's review on the other pairs, I think I will stick with my cheaper better made Kelly scissors and the other pair he suggested, that is the pair that will be my next purchase, that and the Pro model ADA tweezers.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

http://projectaquarium.com/articleDetails.aspx?id=10

Here is an honest take on the ADA versions 

jB


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello jason i just read your review:
As a matter of fact, I miss my old scissors that were sharper and better made. If you want to know where to get them, email me. I only know one place to get them and that place is the worst online vendor of all, but they do have nice scissors!!

can you tell me the vendor you get non ADA scissors via pm or publicly thanks for your time


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Jazz, it is the one I linked to in my post above, AZ Gardens.
I have some scissors from there also, not the same long ones as Jason, but I plan to get them after his great review.

Funny thing is the set the original poster linked to looks very much like one offered at AZGardens.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I bought from this guy:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Plants...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Take a look at the first line of description

I am really happy with the quality, the 24 inch tweezers are great too!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep, you are right about that.

I will say that the problem that I have with those tweezers is that they are soooooo blunt.
They are OK for large stems and groups and for using them to hold portions of plants that you are trimming, but for fine stems and groundcovers like HC and hairgrass and glosso, I find them too clumsy and that is where the fine points of the ADA tweezers separates them from the group.

I would be interested to find a source for long needle tipped tweezers likd the ADA ones but for a price that resembles more what they are worth.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well I sell 18" long steel tweezers, and you could pick up a hair with it, (I've used it to pick up strands of hair algae and individual bits of free floating duckweed) but what makes it cumbersome and somewhat ackward is its size more than anything else. To actually plant tiny bits of HC or Glosso, something like that, I think I would prefer short little tweezers, six or eight inches. Gives you complete mobility.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Robert, do you have a link to the product you are talking about.
I can look later, but no time right now at work, so if you have a link that will make it quick enough for me to just pop on and chack them out.

Do you have shorter, thin pinpoint accurate ones as well.

If not, would you be able to find a source?

Thanks


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> Jazz, it is the one I linked to in my post above, AZ Gardens.
> I have some scissors from there also, not the same long ones as Jason, but I plan to get them after his great review.
> 
> Funny thing is the set the original poster linked to looks very much like one offered at AZGardens.


thats where my scissors came from, very nice tools indeed. shipped quickly and packed well.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Pretty good for the WORSE ONLINE VENDOR (which I still think they are hands down)


----------



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow, thank you everyone for the response. Looks like I might just pick some up from AZgardens even though I don't like them. Seems to be a quality kit.


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

I have those ebay tools, and allow me to say that every time they say "great" its because they are. i read Jason's review of ADA tools and I thought, wow i have never had any of those problems with mine. and mine were about 45 US$. 

they have a nice mirror like polished finish (I know ADA's brushed metal looks nicer), the sissors are very sharp, strong and presice, the tweezers are also very precise. also, their size might be too short for really big tanks but in my 30 G they are very easy to move arround since they are about 1" shorter that my tank's shorter side.

the bendt tweezers are great, because you can get a top view of what you are doing. 

i've used some medical equipment that are worse than this set of tools. the only complaint i got might be that with so many tools you will end up using just your favorites...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Robert, do you have a link to the product you are talking about.


I don't know if they are what you are talking about or not, but I have no problem picking up the tiniest things. Its under specialty products on my site. There is not a close up photo of it, just a photo showing the whole thing. These are actual tweezers, not 18" tongs or forcepts. I also have 15".


----------

